# January 2023 Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (20 December 2022)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the January 2023 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted.

2. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

3. Either before or after posting your entry and before the deadline for entries you must post in the forum thread of the stock you have entered providing either a general update or a view on why you think the share price is going to increase in the short term.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between the close of trading on 30 December (entry price) and the close of trading on 31 January.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.

The entry price for all entries is the closing price on the last trading day of this month.

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25.

You have until midnight on Saturday, 31 December to enter. However, in practice entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

Please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (20 December 2022)

SVL thank you Joe.  Wish all a happy festive


----------



## mullokintyre (20 December 2022)

MKR thanks Mr Blow.
Mick


----------



## Craton (20 December 2022)

*HAV* this time round thanks Joe.


----------



## farmerge (21 December 2022)

Good evening Joe Blow BRN again thanks


----------



## Sdajii (21 December 2022)

AGY again for me, thanks.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 December 2022)

For 2023, I'll have 
AXE, top pick.
CXO
NCZ
5EA
Thanks @Joe Blow


----------



## Ibza (28 December 2022)

GGE - Grand Gulf Energy
Please


----------



## rcw1 (28 December 2022)

Good morning
ARR please.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## raimop (28 December 2022)

Hi Joe
Happy New Year
My tip is TEG
Thanks


----------



## TLS (28 December 2022)

*CKA* again thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (28 December 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to the January 2023 stock tipping competition entry thread!
> 
> A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:
> 
> ...



Hi @Joe Blow 
At the outset wish you and your family,  and all the members of ASF and their families a very Happy and Safer New Year.
With 31st Dec falling on Saturday, and 2nd January Monday a public holiday would you allow the closing of tips on 2nd Jan (12 AM of 2nd Jan falling on 3 Jan AM) ?
No big deal but probably someone of us could win the big lotto on 31st Dec while many of us would be recovering from wild year-ending parties 

Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2022)

*EVG *
Thanks Joe


----------



## debtfree (29 December 2022)

Miner said:


> Hi @Joe Blow
> At the outset wish you and your family,  and all the members of ASF and their families a very Happy and Safer New Year.
> With 31st Dec falling on Saturday, and 2nd January Monday a public holiday would you allow the closing of tips on 2nd Jan (12 AM of 2nd Jan falling on 3 Jan AM) ?
> No big deal but probably someone of us could win the big lotto on 31st Dec while many of us would be recovering from wild year-ending parties
> ...




Hi @Miner, Just in case @Joe Blow is busy, I'm sure Joe will be OK with extending the closing time for selections to midnight Monday 2nd January as Monday is a public holiday. 
I've got the nod to do the same for the yearly comp so I can't see why not here.


----------



## UMike (29 December 2022)

WHILE I usually wait till the last minute, whoever is picking CVN is giving it bad luck. So I'll stop it!
Behind toy it has been my worst performer for the year.

My pick is *CVN*. (will post in the thread prior to jan 2 I promise)
Hope everyone has a great holidays and New Year.
And Super thanks to those who run and update this comp.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 December 2022)

Miner said:


> Hi @Joe Blow
> At the outset wish you and your family,  and all the members of ASF and their families a very Happy and Safer New Year.
> With 31st Dec falling on Saturday, and 2nd January Monday a public holiday would you allow the closing of tips on 2nd Jan (12 AM of 2nd Jan falling on 3 Jan AM) ?
> No big deal but probably someone of us could win the big lotto on 31st Dec while many of us would be recovering from wild year-ending parties
> ...




Apologies for the delay in getting back to you. Yes, I will extend entries in the January 2023 competition until midnight on 2 January.

Best wishes to you and your family in the new year!


----------



## Miner (29 December 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Apologies for the delay in getting back to you. Yes, I will extend entries in the January 2023 competition until midnight on 2 January.
> 
> Best wishes to you and your family in the new year!



Thanks @Joe Blow  and @debtfree  for your prompt responses letting me to consume heaps of Rampur to celebrate the year end.
For single malt lovers  you can get Rampur https://www.cellarbrationssubiaco.com.au/product/rampur-asava-whisky-700ml, but I bought at $150 while coming via Dubai  . The test is awesome and you will never touch anything else for special occasions


----------



## farmerge (29 December 2022)

Miner said:


> Hi @Joe Blow
> At the outset wish you and your family,  and all the members of ASF and their families a very Happy and Safer New Year.
> With 31st Dec falling on Saturday, and 2nd January Monday a public holiday would you allow the closing of tips on 2nd Jan (12 AM of 2nd Jan falling on 3 Jan AM) ?
> No big deal but probably someone of us could win the big lotto on 31st Dec while many of us would be recovering from wild year-ending parties
> ...






Miner said:


> Thanks @Joe Blow  and @debtfree  for your prompt responses letting me to consume heaps of Rampur to celebrate the year end.
> For single malt lovers  you can get Rampur https://www.cellarbrationssubiaco.com.au/product/rampur-asava-whisky-700ml, but I bought at $150 while coming via Dubai  . The test is awesome and you will never touch anything else for special occasions



Miner what no Eskimo Ice on your drinking menu


----------



## divs4ever (29 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Miner what no Eskimo Ice on your drinking menu



i have a theory ( habit ) on liquid refreshments 

 if a product is worth consuming , it is worth consuming neat ( straight )

the other stuff might improve with mixers ( when the goal is intoxication not enjoyment )


----------



## rcw1 (29 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i have a theory ( habit ) on liquid refreshments
> 
> if a product is worth consuming , it is worth consuming neat ( straight )
> 
> the other stuff might improve with mixers ( when the goal is intoxication not enjoyment )



Rum


----------



## farmerge (29 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i have a theory ( habit ) on liquid refreshments
> 
> if a product is worth consuming , it is worth consuming neat ( straight )
> 
> the other stuff might improve with mixers ( when the goal is intoxication not enjoyment )



Fortunately or unfortunately I can no long partake of the serious stuff, Just a thumb nail level of a good red (nothing past a free clean skin).
Opioids made sure of that alcohol consumption a few years back


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2022)

Returning to message. My tip

*Magmatic Resources (MAG) 

 *thanks Joe


----------



## divs4ever (29 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Fortunately or unfortunately I can no long partake of the serious stuff, Just a thumb nail level of a good red (nothing past a free clean skin).
> Opioids made sure of that alcohol consumption a few years back



 am on 10mg Bicor which affects me like two bottles of whiskey a day ( but costs less than $7 a month on PBS ) , talk about retirement savings ( wink )

 for serious intoxication  , i use cognac  inhaled ( not sipped ) goes quickly to the brain and bypasses the digestive tract ( no bubbles either )
am not allowed to drive ( even a wheelchair  ) so straight past the RBT i travel unhindered .


----------



## farmerge (29 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> am on 10mg Bicor which affects me like two bottles of whiskey a day ( but costs less than $7 a month on PBS ) , talk about retirement savings ( wink )
> 
> for serious intoxication  , i use cognac  inhaled ( not sipped ) goes quickly to the brain and bypasses the digestive tract ( no bubbles either )
> am not allowed to drive ( even a wheelchair  ) so straight past the RBT i travel unhindered .



I've been off the opioids for a while now but the taste of booze and them has left a mind blowing lasting effect


----------



## divs4ever (29 December 2022)

i seem to be on the current meds for life , they took me off  the blood thinner after 4 years ( the stuff that was stronger than Warfarin )









						Clopidogrel Uses, Side Effects & Warnings - Drugs.com
					

Physician reviewed clopidogrel patient information - includes clopidogrel description, dosage and directions.




					www.drugs.com
				












						Warfarin Uses, Dosage, Side Effects - Drugs.com
					

Warfarin is an anticoagulant used to prevent heart attacks, strokes, and blood clots. Learn about side effects, interactions and indications.




					www.drugs.com
				




you should have seen the (Asian ) pharmacist go white  when the GP removed two melanomas  from my head while on that stuff ..  i thought i might have  had to apply my (pathetic ) CPR skills  to her  , when she saw the dressings


----------



## farmerge (29 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i seem to be on the current meds for life , they took me off  the blood thinner after 4 years ( the stuff that was stronger than Warfarin )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vet put me on a new blood pressure tablet about 6 weeks ago. Have taken myself off it because of the side effects. Couldn't say awake for more than hours, very itchy skin, ulcers on the tongue. Since being off it blood pressure is static. Thinking perhaps that sometimes the cure is worse than the problem.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Returning to message



January 2023 Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!​Forum decorum.


----------



## barney (29 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> ( when the goal is intoxication not enjoyment )



Damn ... I feel I may resemble that assessment  

ps My Monthly pick (which I do not expect to do anything spectacular, but am choosing simply because I own it)

*BCN* thanks @Joe Blow   (Hope you had a good Xmas break  )


----------



## divs4ever (29 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Vet put me on a new blood pressure tablet about 6 weeks ago. Have taken myself off it because of the side effects. Couldn't say awake for more than hours, very itchy skin, ulcers on the tongue. Since being off it blood pressure is static. Thinking perhaps that sometimes the cure is worse than the problem.



something that should NOT work , but worked on  my mum ( with high blood pressure ) was mint   the first time  she tried it before going to a check-up  she ate a single mint leaf  from the garden  ( and the blood pressure  was lower ) the second time was a Mint Leaf  ( the Allen's sweet  , which had small amounts of mint oil as a flavouring agent in those days )

 please note in my herb literature i have found NOTHING that suggest mint oil does this  , and it does not seem to do the same thing for me 

don't expect anything more than a sweeter breath 

 PS  the first time if you try make sure there is an adult close in case you need to make a phone call ( my mum was going to the GP both days already for appointments )


----------



## noirua (29 December 2022)

JMS Jupiter Mines, thanks Joe


----------



## divs4ever (30 December 2022)

my tip for the January 2023 comp.  is PTL 

 thanks Joe


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 December 2022)

Can we Hoist a Sail that has already been Hoisted by another Brave Soul
Or 
Do we need 4 new/ Virgin like Entries?

I Mean Business!
I need the longest time available

What is the Closing Time  ( AEST) for Entry acceptances?


----------



## divs4ever (30 December 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Can we Hoist a Sail that has already been Hoisted by another Brave Soul
> Or
> Do we need 4 new/ Virgin like Entries?
> 
> ...



last i heard  closing time is midnight  January 2nd

 you only one selection  for the January comp.

 but 4 for the member-run  yearly comp  ( which has a few rule changes )

 good luck , and fair winds


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> last i heard  closing time is midnight  January 2nd
> 
> you only one selection  for the January comp.
> 
> ...




 Once again 
Can we select an already  Previously selected stock on the Yearly Comp?
Or
Do all four (4) need to be fresh meat?

Many thanks for your best wishes and Same to you


----------



## divs4ever (30 December 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Once again
> Can we select an already  Previously selected stock on the Yearly Comp?
> Or
> Do all four (4) need to be fresh meat?
> ...



i have seen nothing that states  one share cannot be picked in both competitions , however some of the different rules  will  make  some stocks eligible in the monthly , excluded from the yearly 

 the share price in the monthly  must be one cent or more ( at the start ) while the yearly needs to be 10 cents or more 

 there is a minimum turnover  clause for the yearly ( in the last five trading days )  but not in the monthly 

 as examples  ( the rule on stocks taken-over during the yearly comp. adds an extra opportunity for some )

 stayed tuned for clarification from the comp. organization teams  ( since they are different teams this time )

 cheers


----------



## debtfree (30 December 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Once again
> Can we select an already  Previously selected stock on the Yearly Comp?
> Or
> Do all four (4) need to be fresh meat?
> ...




Yes @Captain_Chaza you can select a stock that someone else has selected in the Yearly Comp, no problems at all.


----------



## Faramir (30 December 2022)

I am choosing MM8. I chose *MM8* as part of my Fab Four for the _2022_ _Yearly_ _Comp_. It only went down by 30% while the other fell by much more. Therefore I am choosing my 2022 “Winner”. 😂

Thank you @debtfree and @peter2 for posting that yearly comp thread. I actually looked at the second page and found out that my random selections did poorly. 😂

May @debtfree call out my name for anything but dusting duties 🤪


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2022)

*GCM* again thanks Joe. 

There might be another burst in GCM after the first one fizzled out. Smoke - Fire.


----------



## qldfrog (31 December 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> For 2023, I'll have
> AXE, top pick.
> CXO
> NCZ
> ...



Too many drinks already mr @frugal.rock !
,this is the monthly thread young man.


----------



## qldfrog (31 December 2022)

For this month ARU again as it managed to do not too badly last month.. comparatively..


----------



## raimop (31 December 2022)

TLS said:


> *CKA* again thanks Joe



Good to see you're sticking with CKA. It's been a frustrating year but success is imminent.


----------



## aus_trader (31 December 2022)

Really enjoyed the boozy comments guys   

I think my stock pick also went off a cliff right around the tipsy festive period...

Could I please have Symbio Holdings Ltd (*SYM*) for January tip.


----------



## Muchado (31 December 2022)

ADO please Joe


----------



## access (31 December 2022)

EXR thanks Joe.


----------



## Ferret (1 January 2023)

Oops, a day late...
I'm picking LNK for Jan.  Thanks Joe.


----------



## Telamelo (1 January 2023)

Oops late entry here as well..  BC8 please  - Thanks Joe  🙂


----------



## debtfree (1 January 2023)

Telamelo said:


> Oops late entry here as well..  BC8 please  - Thanks Joe  🙂




All good @Telamelo, midnight tomorrow night is closing time for this month's Comp.


----------



## Telamelo (1 January 2023)

debtfree said:


> All good @Telamelo, midnight tomorrow night is closing time for this month's Comp.



Cheers mate 👍🙂


----------



## brerwallabi (1 January 2023)

Stick with *LNR *for another month please.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 January 2023)

360
Life360.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (1 January 2023)

LKE for me again thanks Joe. 

Iggy


----------



## brerwallabi (1 January 2023)

Bit of a rush today to get into two share tipping competitions apologies for the lack of commentary in both, extremely busy days and also ahead.


----------



## craigj (1 January 2023)

1MC  Morella      Formerly  Ajm

Thanks Joe


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2023)

*ASO*, thanks Joe. 

I anticipate a significant spike when they get their Au and Ni MREs out and I will be selling ASAP to get the hell out of this bow wow. But, I think it might still end up higher on the month. Woof.


----------



## BossMan. (1 January 2023)

BET for me, will make a post in the next day or so, likely tomoz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 January 2023)

UMike said:


> WHILE I usually wait till the last minute, whoever is picking CVN is giving it bad luck. So I'll stop it!
> Behind toy it has been my worst performer for the year.
> 
> My pick is *CVN*. (will post in the thread prior to jan 2 I promise)
> ...



I never called @UMike a ba*tard, the ba*tard. 

Definitely a dart pick tomorrow.

If CVN wins I'll be cranky.

gg


----------



## MovingAverage (2 January 2023)

TER please


----------



## basilio (2 January 2023)

Lets see if *WIN * will come home for January.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 January 2023)

*POS *for me Thanks Joe

There is Nothing Like a NICKEL Boom


----------



## greggles (2 January 2023)

Sorry, late to the party this month. Put me down for A1M in January please.


----------



## Miner (2 January 2023)

NWM for me please @Joe Blow .
Any particular reason - same one as in previous months - throwing dart .
Actually on serious note, was hoping for BRX only to be on suspension for acquisition . Better to act when guts are showing off.
Second one to have Centaurus - but it is taken already
If NWM is also  taken, please use TIE 
Happy New Year to all tipsters


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 January 2023)

I threw a dart and it landed on PEN. 

So I'll go with it.

I'm sending these darts back for a refund. 

gg


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2023)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I threw a dart and it landed on PEN.
> 
> So I'll go with it.
> 
> ...



You know....Throwing darts at the stock ticker page of a newspaper might seem like a haphazard and unreliable way to invest in the stock market, but some researchers have found that this method can actually be quite successful.

One study, published in the Journal of Finance in 1990, found that a portfolio of stocks chosen by throwing darts at the stock page of the Wall Street Journal outperformed the S&P 500 index over a ten-year period. The study's authors attributed this success to the fact that the dart-throwing method resulted in a diversified portfolio that was not influenced by personal biases or the "noise" of market speculation.

However, it's important to note that this study has been widely criticized by financial experts, who argue that the outperformance of the dart-throwing portfolio could have been due to chance or other factors. Additionally, the stock market has changed significantly since the 1990s, so it's unclear whether the dart-throwing method would still be effective today.

Overall, while throwing darts at the stock ticker page of a newspaper may seem like a whimsical or even humorous approach to investing, there is some evidence to suggest that it can be a successful method. However, it's important to keep in mind that investing in the stock market carries inherent risks, and no method is guaranteed to be successful. It's always wise to do your own research and consult with a financial advisor before making any investment decisions.


----------



## debtfree (2 January 2023)

DRE thanks Joe, I'll post in the morning


----------



## farmerge (3 January 2023)

CanOz said:


> You know....Throwing darts at the stock ticker page of a newspaper might seem like a haphazard and unreliable way to invest in the stock market, but some researchers have found that this method can actually be quite successful.
> 
> One study, published in the Journal of Finance in 1990, found that a portfolio of stocks chosen by throwing darts at the stock page of the Wall Street Journal outperformed the S&P 500 index over a ten-year period. The study's authors attributed this success to the fact that the dart-throwing method resulted in a diversified portfolio that was not influenced by personal biases or the "noise" of market speculation.
> 
> ...



Good evening CanOz while I found your post on dart throwing very illuminating, it is the last two lines that i find disturbing. Seeking the advice of a financial adviser to me is as good as throwing your hard earned out of a multi- story window for the peasants to gather off the round. My experience with so-called advisers of many years ago is that I generally knew just as much as him/her, if not more, and for the privilege of using such was a complete and utter waste of both my time and money. Since those days i have enjoyed the wise counsel of the bloke in the mirror, who believe it or not knows a lot.


----------



## CanOz (3 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> Good evening CanOz while I found your post on dart throwing very illuminating, it is the last two lines that i find disturbing. Seeking the advice of a financial adviser to me is as good as throwing your hard earned out of a multi- story window for the peasants to gather off the round. My experience with so-called advisers of many years ago is that I generally knew just as much as him/her, if not more, and for the privilege of using such was a complete and utter waste of both my time and money. Since those days i have enjoyed the wise counsel of the bloke in the mirror, who believe it or not knows a lot.



Farmerge, 

Thank you for sharing your experience with financial advisers. While I can understand your frustration and skepticism, it is important to note that not all financial advisers are the same, and it may be worth considering working with a professional who has the appropriate qualifications and experience. That said, doing your own research and due diligence is always important, no matter who you consult with for financial advice. In fact, it is often the most important step in making informed financial decisions. Seeking the advice of a financial adviser does not necessarily mean blindly following their recommendations without using your own judgment. It can be helpful to consult with an adviser as one source of information and guidance, while also doing your own research and thinking critically about your financial decisions. Ultimately, the decision of whether to work with a financial adviser is a personal one and will depend on your individual circumstances and goals.

Cheers, 


CanOz


----------



## mullokintyre (3 January 2023)

CanOz said:


> Farmerge,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience with financial advisers. While I can understand your frustration and skepticism, it is important to note that not all financial advisers are the same, and it may be worth considering working with a professional who has the appropriate qualifications and experience. That said, doing your own research and due diligence is always important, no matter who you consult with for financial advice. In fact, it is often the most important step in making informed financial decisions. Seeking the advice of a financial adviser does not necessarily mean blindly following their recommendations without using your own judgment. It can be helpful to consult with an adviser as one source of information and guidance, while also doing your own research and thinking critically about your financial decisions. Ultimately, the decision of whether to work with a financial adviser is a personal one and will depend on your individual circumstances and goals.
> 
> ...



I am sure that there are some wise  and helpful FA's out there.
But I always go back to the dictum of asking myself, what Is their primary reason for being a financial advisor?
They are out to make money, not for their clients, but for themselves.
Making money for the clients can be an added bonus in that it gives them bragging rights and something for them to advertise  to other potential clients that will make the advisor even more money.
Thats all i need to know.
Mick


----------

